# home sweet home



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

picked up the boys Saturday morning in Missouri and arrived back home yesterday early evening. After 4.5 minutes of getting out of the car they had to jump into the pool. well gotta wash off that Missouri dust from the red coat

life is good now, having them home again, house full of life.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

The V lottery......lol.


----------

